# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  dziwne omdlenie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam proszę o pomoc bo dawno mnie ktoś tak nie wystraszył jak moja dziewczyna wczoraj w nocy.Nie wiem co jest przyczyna tego dziwnego omdlenia więc opisze całą sytuacje.  Leżeliśmy w łóżku już jak do snu kończyłem oglądnie filmu i była jedna scena w której bohater odcina sobie rękę (wiem że ona się strasznie boi takich scen więc ze strachu zakryła oczy) ale nagle zaczęła się strasznie wiercić wręcz nienaturalnie wykręcać powtarzając że zaraz zemdleje,zatrzymałem film i spojrzałem na nią, była strasznie blada, zrobiła wielkie oczy wygięło ją jakoś ale tak że nie nie mogłem jej wyprostować, przestała oddychać tylko taki dziwny dźwięk wydawała, coś jak by się dusiła, próbowałem otworzyć jej usta żeby zobaczyć czy może językiem się nie zadławiła, ale nie mogłem szczek otworzyć. Uchyliłem okno podciągnąłem do świeżego powietrza i parę razy nacisnąłem na mostek aż wreszcie się odblokowała mięśnie puściły i powolutku zaczęła wracać. Oddychała bardzo słabo, za to jej serce waliło jak oszalałe. Trwało to wszystko ponad minute może dwie ale dla mnie szok i cała wieczność, nigdy czegoś takiego nie widziałem. Dzisiaj poszliśmy do pracy ale jak z nią rozmawiałem to głowa ją boli, jutro pojedziemy do lekarza. Powiedzcie proszę co to jest, czy to coś poważnego jak mam reagować w takiej sytuacji? Zdarzyło się to pierwszy raz (ma 25lat), ale od jakiegoś czasu skarży się na drętwiejące palce, bóle w nadgarstkach i ma niskie ciśnienie. 
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój Mąż ma dokładnie to samo, zdążyło się już to 5 razy, za każdym razem w stresujące cej sytuacji- np jak wycinali mu pieprzyk, ale ostatnio nawet w domu jak miał zapalenie ucha i mu powiedziałam tylko, że jego ucho źle wygląda( od razu odleciał). Momentalnie staje się wtedy cały spięty, wykrecaja mu się ręce, nogi sztywne, wydaje dziwny dźwięk jakby miał szczękościsk i  prawie nie oddycha. Wczoraj było u nas pogotowie, zbadali go ale dkg miał dobre, ciśnienie też, nawet cukier ok. Ogólnie zdrowy facet. Dodam też, że Mąż jest silnym i wysportowanym mężczyzną. Więc co mu jest???

----------


## przemo.rm

Wygląda na omdlenie wazowagalne

----------

